# compiz w portach

## wodzik

witam wlasnie robie synca i widzie takie cos:

```
wodzik@BoLs ~ $ ls /usr/portage/x11-wm/compiz/

ChangeLog  compiz-0.0.13_pre20060916.ebuild  files  Manifest  metadata.xml

```

co dziwne w portach nie ma xgla, bez ktorego compiz praktycznie nie moze dzialac, a compiz nie gryzie sie z compiz-quinnstorm ;/ w sumie to niby nie jest zaden problem, ale czesc osob nie mogla juz sie doczekac xgla w portach i mysle ze to zapowiedz, ze juz niedlugo bedzie ;]

----------

## rampage7

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> witam wlasnie robie synca i widzie takie cos:
> 
> ```
> wodzik@BoLs ~ $ ls /usr/portage/x11-wm/compiz/
> 
> ...

 

myślę że to raczej dla tych którym aiglx może działać.

----------

## argasek

Zaczekam jednak nim compiz przestanie wciągać mi do systemu pół Gnome'a.

----------

## coyote01

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Zaczekam jednak nim compiz przestanie wciągać mi do systemu pół Gnome'a.

 

USE="-gnome" xgl + compiz-quinnstorm + cgwd + csm i wszystko pięknie śmiga  :Smile:  praktycznie zreo gnoma w systemie

----------

## argasek

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Zaczekam jednak nim compiz przestanie wciągać mi do systemu pół Gnome'a. 
> 
> USE="-gnome" xgl + compiz-quinnstorm + cgwd + csm i wszystko pięknie śmiga  praktycznie zreo gnoma w systemie

 

Już emerguję laymana  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Czy się chce czy nie to i tak troche libsów od gnome compiz będzie wymagał, konfiguracja w gconf była jest i będzie a to troszke gnomowych rzeczy wymaga (jednak mniej niż z USE="gnome" ale jednak), no i samo cgwd czy compiz, mają konfiguratory w gtk.

----------

## Gabrys

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Czy się chce czy nie to i tak troche libsów od gnome compiz będzie wymagał, konfiguracja w gconf była jest i będzie a to troszke gnomowych rzeczy wymaga (jednak mniej niż z USE="gnome" ale jednak), no i samo cgwd czy compiz, mają konfiguratory w gtk.

 

Już nie gconf. Od jakiegoś czasu dbus + csm (Compiz Settings Manager). A że w GTK: bardzo dobrze, od pewnego czasu nie lubię Qt  :Razz: . A serio, rozumiem, że ktoś nie lubi GNOME'a, ale GTK przecież nie przeszkadza. W GTK jest napisane całe mnóstwo fajnych programów.

----------

## argasek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Czy się chce czy nie to i tak troche libsów od gnome compiz będzie wymagał, konfiguracja w gconf była jest i będzie a to troszke gnomowych rzeczy wymaga (jednak mniej niż z USE="gnome" ale jednak), no i samo cgwd czy compiz, mają konfiguratory w gtk. 
> 
> Już nie gconf. Od jakiegoś czasu dbus + csm (Compiz Settings Manager). A że w GTK: bardzo dobrze, od pewnego czasu nie lubię Qt . A serio, rozumiem, że ktoś nie lubi GNOME'a, ale GTK przecież nie przeszkadza. W GTK jest napisane całe mnóstwo fajnych programów.

 

Ależ ja przeciw GTK nic nie mam. Jedynie denerwuje mnie jak widzę wciąganie pakietów typu esound  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

huh, nie wiedziałem że przez dbus się już komunikuje compiz, no ładnie. Wciąż mnie compiz zadziwia.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> A serio, rozumiem, że ktoś nie lubi GNOME'a, ale GTK przecież nie przeszkadza. W GTK jest napisane całe mnóstwo fajnych programów.

 

Tylko, że chyba wszystkie "fajne" wymagają przy okazji połowę tego nielubianego gnome  :Smile:  (swoją drogą ja nie mam w systemie GTK2, zatem wartość tych programów nie jest dla mnie duża, całe szczęście...) Ja jednak zaczekam, aż będzie się dało zasadzić xgl bez gtk/gnome.

----------

## tomekb

MSPANC: a od kiedy używanie przestrzeni na dysku kosztuje? ;> Sam kiedyś z uporem maniaka unikałem qt, ale po co? Można nie lubić qt/gtk, ale żeby odmawiać sobie czegoś tylko dlatego, że to coś używa 'fuj', więc ja ma to gdzieś i w związku z tym nie będę tego używał. Trochę tego nie rozumie  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> MSPANC: a od kiedy używanie przestrzeni na dysku kosztuje? ;> Sam kiedyś z uporem maniaka unikałem qt, ale po co? Można nie lubić qt/gtk, ale żeby odmawiać sobie czegoś tylko dlatego, że to coś używa 'fuj', więc ja ma to gdzieś i w związku z tym nie będę tego używał. Trochę tego nie rozumie  

 Popieram w 100%.

----------

## tomekb

Dodam, że to już się robi nudne i żałosne. I widzę, że pałeczkę w obrzucaniu się błotem przejeli teraz użytkownicy KDE, to pewnie z nudów, czekając na KDE4...

----------

## garwol

mam problem z instalacja compiza, wywala sie przy kompilowaniu pakietu media-libs/glitz:

```

...

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wl,-O1 -o libglitz-glx.la -rpath /usr/lib -version-info 1:0:0 -no-undefined glitz_glx_drawable.lo glitz_glx_format.lo glitz_glx_info.lo glitz_glx_extension.lo glitz_glx_context.lo glitz_glx_pbuffer.lo -L../../src -lglitz -lX11 -lGL -lpthread

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libGL.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libglitz-glx.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-0.5.6/work/glitz-0.5.6/src/glx'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-0.5.6/work/glitz-0.5.6/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glitz-0.5.6/work/glitz-0.5.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/glitz-0.5.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 608:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

da sie cos z tym zrobic?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

a zmieniałes opengl na xorg-x11?

----------

## brodi

garwol, przekompiluj cairo.

----------

## binas77

Witam Panowie i Panie...

Dzisiaj zrobiłem eix-sync, patrzę a tam beryl i emerald w portach w architekturze ~x86. Wersja 0.1.1

Podaję dla informacji i z ciekawości jak to będzie działać

----------

## kfiaciarka

Tak samo jak z overlayów ;P bo z xgl-coffee dzisiaj to samo poznikało, zostaly tylko ebuild -9999  :Wink: 

A w ebuildzie czytamy:

```

DESCRIPTION="Beryl Window Decorator"

HOMEPAGE="http://beryl-project.org"

SRC_URI="http://distfiles.xgl-coffee.org/${PN}/${P}.tar.bz2"

```

Zeby było jase  :Wink: 

----------

## muzg

gdzie jest gnome-window-decorator ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## arsen

teraz masz cgwd (dla compiz) lub emerald (dla beryl), znaczne lepsze niż gnome-window-decorator, w pełni konfigurowalne z masą tematów.

----------

## lukas16

Ewentualnie heliodor lub aquamarine wykorzystujące odpowiednio tematy dla metacity lub kwin.

----------

## muzg

ja chce gnome-window-decorator bo jest najladniejsze skad to sciagnac? 

szkoda czasu na tego cgwd bo compiz nawet strony niema   :Shocked:  a i tak pewnie niebedzie ladnego teamatu

----------

## arsen

przestań marudzić i idź z postępem czasu, ba, jest nawet temat identyczny z gnome-window-decorator. Gnome-window-decorator było taką protezą zanim nie powstał cgwd, teraz musisz  to zamienić.

----------

## Insenic

Może trochę głupie pytanie, ale skąd wziąć cgwd? Nie ma go w portage...

----------

## lukas16

Obecnie compiz-quinstorm i cgwd są rozwijane jako beryl i emerald, które są w portage.

----------

## Insenic

Compiz działa u mnie elegancko, natomiast beryl już nie bardzo. Niestety za wolno. Dlatego szukam cgwd oraz compiz-manager, by móc sobie łatwo go konfigurować.

----------

